# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] Les SSD haut de gamme Vertex d'OCZ débarquent

## Doc TB

Les nouveaux SSD haut de gamme d’OCZ, annoncé il y a quelques semaines, commencent à pointer le bout de leur nez au pays du Soleil Levant. Baptisés « Vertex » et basés sur des puces MLC, ceux-ci sont annoncés avec un débit en lecture dépassant les 200 Mo/s, mais aussi avec un débit constant en écriture d’au moins 80 Mo/s (le double en pointe). De plus, ils embarquent 64 Mo de mémoire cache et une interface Mini USB en plus du traditionnel port SATA-II. Ces SSD viennent donc se positionner en sus des gammes OCZ Solid (moyen de gamme) et OCZ Core (entrée de gamme). Manquait une information importante : leurs prix effectifs.
 L’arrivée des Vertex au Japon permet de s’en faire une idée : ils sont vendus respectivement 100€, 180€, 340€ et 510€ pour les déclinaisons 30 Go, 60 Go, 120 Go et 250 Go. Soit des prix assez raisonnables par rapport aux performances annoncées. En France, seul le modèle 60 Go semble disponible pour l’instant (224€ chez Materiel.net), mais nul doute que les prix dans nos contrées seront plus élevés. Il faut bien payer la taxe-roquefort.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Muetdhivers

perso j'ai arrêté de mettre du fromage dans mes disques dur, je peut pas être dispensé de taxe roquefort ?

----------


## GdabZ

Ca commence à devenir abordable pour une partition système et remplacer les bruyants WD (veloci)Raptor... La suite Adobe la dessus ca doit être un plaisir à utiliser ^^.

----------


## John Venture

Ouaip, mais le seul modèle réellement abordable (130€ pour le 30go) est un peu limite pour un vista + program files.

----------


## Orphyss

c'est quoi un SSD ?  :tired:

----------


## EvilGuinness

Secure Socket Double-cheese, une technique pour faire passer en toute sécurité un hamburger par un tuyau.

Sinon, y'a des nazes qui disent que c'est du stockage de masse comme les disques durs sauf qu'au lieu de faire ça sur des plateaux magnétiques tu fais ça dans des petites puces genre des grosses clefs usb. Les nuls.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Vertex, Ca sonne comme Vectrex. La boucle est bouclée ?

----------


## Pimûsu

Je me rappelle quand mon grand-père m'offrait des Vertex Originals !

:déjàsorti:

----------


## padow

Pt'ain je vais craquer :Bave: 


:resistedetoutessesforces:

----------

